#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  ak47 seeds?

## poorfalang

would it be against forum law to ask someone to buy AK47 seeds online for me?

----------


## Pragmatic

Why can't you buy them yourself?

----------


## Norton

They deliver. :Smile: 
AK 47 Marijuana Seeds High Quality serious seeds

----------


## poorfalang

I cannot shop online

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

^Get a paypal account and link it to the misses's bank account. Personally I'd go for some Bubblegum or some Mango Kush.  :Smile:

----------


## mike123ca

I suspect the laws in Thailand are harsh and juridical system is corrupt.
And you being a farang is the added bonus for collecting a bigger payoff.
Just be very careful.

----------


## Neo

you really need hydroponics to get a good crop of skunk
look for bio weed seeds, they are strains that can handle being grown outdoors

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

These lads are the bollocks. Been sending them my CV for years  :Smile:

----------


## poorfalang

> ^Get a paypal account and link it to the misses's bank account. Personally I'd go for some Bubblegum or some Mango Kush.


will try that 




> I suspect the laws in Thailand are harsh and juridical system is corrupt.
> And you being a farang is the added bonus for collecting a bigger payoff.
> Just be very careful.


you know that some people in thailand have special authorization to grow hemp right,
they got that from the king, it has been part of their life for hundreds of years, as it used to be for us in the west, being a friendly local things are confortable and easy.




> you really need hydroponics to get a good crop of skunk
> look for bio weed seeds, they are strains that can handle being grown outdoors


don't be ridiculous :Smile:  why do i worry about getting a ton from a plant if i can plant 10 trees with no worry? :Smile: 

so can you buy me the seeds? i will pay you off course  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> you know that some people in thailand have special authorization to grow hemp right


Says who?

----------


## Neo

> so can you buy me the seeds? i will pay you off course


No probs, Cannabis Seeds | Buy Marijuana Seeds from #1 UK Online Store just let me know what you want  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## khmen

Google Attitude seedbank based in the UK mate, they're a seed reseller who sell seeds from various seed companies. They have an option for stealth delivery, where they hide them in the packaging. 

They're not the cheapest, but they're kosher and reliable, all the Yanks order from there because seeds are illegal in the US but not in the UK, and 99% of shipments seem to make it.  :Wink: 

With regard to AK47, your best bet is to probably get them from Serious Seeds Co. Be wary of dodgy firms selling shit copies, as many different companies sell a version of AK47. 

There are also a lot of shit seed companies out there with bigger marketing than breeding budgets who churn out utter shit, so do your research first and check out reviews.

PM me if you need more info, but I ain't ordering em for ya!

----------


## khmen

> you really need hydroponics to get a good crop of skunk look for bio weed seeds, they are strains that can handle being grown outdoors


You can grow excellent weed without hydroponics indoor, even in soil. Just need a decent extractor fan and HPS lighting. 

There are specific seeds bred for outdoor, but they're mainly intended for European/N.american climates, in Thailand you'd be able to grow huge bushes of many strains bred for indoor.  :Very Happy: 




> These lads are the bollocks. Been sending them my CV for years


They're actually cunts. I've met Arjan, the self-titled "King of Cannabis"  :rofl: , a few times and he's a proper arrogant tosser. 

He owns the Greenhouse Seed Co, which has a seriously poor reputation for shit strains which tend to turn hermaphrodite, and also the Greenhouse coffeeshop in Amsterdam. 

His seed co is one of the ones I was referring to with a big marketing budget and piss poor strains.

The strain hunters vids are admittedly good to watch, but him and his mate Franco give out bagfuls of their fem hermaphrodite strains to farmers, contaminating the traditional landrace genepools with shit genetics. If every twat did that, there'd be no more decent landrace strains to breed from, and no more proper Indian/Nepali/Afghan hash.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neo

Just send me the money, I'll sort it out for ya  :Yup:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Thought you were shopping for ammo...

----------


## friscofrankie

> I cannot shop online


You place the order, you send a money order.  Easy no need to include anyone else in your nefarious plans.

----------


## poorfalang

Yes 



> Just send me the money, I'll sort it out for ya


i really want to but i have just found out i can pay in other ways :Smile:  
but i will be happy to shar with the fruit of my work in a few months.




> Thought you were shopping for ammo...


that is ammo :Smile: 




> You place the order, you send a money order. Easy no need to include anyone else in your nefarious plans.


Thanks man, i actually decided to read (payment methods) which include bank tranfer which i can do, i just cannot do cc and paypal hence asking for someone to do it for me.

----------


## riceyummm

I realize I'm a bit late on this but I just had to ask if you know the difference between temperate plants and auto flower plants. AK47 is temperate and will produce a 3" plant with flowers if grown outdoors in Thailand. This is due to the almost equal day/night periods in Thailand. Auto flower will grow for three months and then flower. All commercial weed from Thailand is auto flower. Temperate is okay indoors with controlled light/dark periods. Join    rollitup.org   , you can get all the info necessary and help from knowledgeable growers. Say hello to herbose if you go there.

----------


## alwarner

Auto flowering plants flower with age as opposed to flowering based upon the amount of light they get.

Or so I've been told.

Edit: I only read the first sentence of your post before I replied - so I've added nothing of use.

 :Smile:

----------


## Yasojack

If bought in uk and you got stopped at airport or your mail stopped and searched whats the consquences?

----------


## Necron99

> If bought in uk and you got stopped at airport or your mail stopped and searched whats the consquences?



Airport? jail.
Mail? Fine and a record?

----------


## Yasojack

So why not just buy Thai seeds?

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> So why not just buy Thai seeds?


In the same way that Thai rice has gone down in the rankings, no westerner is interested in Thai weed anymore.

----------


## alwarner

> So why not just buy Thai seeds?


2 reasons really i) like albert said not potent enough although a friend of mine quite likes it. ii) There's a reason buying seeds in the west has a value and it's because you are guaranteed that they are female and therefore will get you stoned.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

^When the Thai/Laos/Pamaa farmers have good seed/clone and know what they're doing, they produce great weed. As you say, potency compared to hardcore modern skunk strains is laughable, and for folks that smoke that, Thai weed ain't far off a cigarette  :Smile:

----------


## Lord Lonnis

ive received seeds from attitude quickly.  Did you ever get your ak seeds?  I am hoping to harvest some white widow in about 10 weeks.

----------


## Latindancer

I have the impression there is quite a bit of difference between the effects of Cannibis Sativa and Cannabis Indica. Is that correct ?
Whenever I went to Thailand in the old days and bought some weed, it'd mostly knock me out. Oh, I had a good time, but not like the good feelings I got from Australian bush or hydro.....which would never knock me out.

----------


## Lord Lonnis

Sativa (long skinny fingered leaves) is more of a mental high. These can grow quite tall in the wild.  Indica which are short and more bushy is more of a body stone or couchlok.

The amount of THC is not really dependent on hydro/organic/indoor/outdoor.  What DOES make a difference is when it is harvested.  If harvested too early, maybe only a little THC has developed. If harvested too late then the THC will have degraded to CBD

THC (Tetrahydrocannabinol) gets a user high, a larger THC content will produce a stronger high. Without THC you don't get high. 

CBD (Cannabidiol) increases some of the effects of THC and decreases other effects of THC. High levels of THC and low levels of CBD contribute to a strong, clear headed, more energetic high. 

Cannabis that has a high level of both THC and CBD will produce a strong head-stone that feels almost dreamlike. Cannabis that has low levels of THC and high levels of CBD produces more of a buzz or stoned feeling. The mind feels dull and the body feels tired.

When the plants are actively flowering, the resins contain a higher proportion of THC than during the vegetative stage. During the later stages, when flower production has slowed, THC is degrading to other related chemicals such as CBD. It is thought that THC is mainly responsible for the "high" and CBD for the more physical, "stony" sensations such as lethargy. If you want a clear high then harvest when approximately 35% of the pistils (little white hairs) have turned red or brown. If, on the other hand, you prefer the heavier hit you get from something like pakki-black resin then wait until 65% of the pistils have changed color.

----------


## Lord Lonnis

hmm just noticed that part of what I coppied and pasted is incorrect.  You cannot rely on color of the pisitls... you need a magnafying glass and look at the color of the trichomes....

----------


## Latindancer

Thanks, dude. Interesting info.

----------


## ENT

> I have the impression there is quite a bit of difference between the effects of* Cannibis* Sativa and Cannabis Indica. Is that correct ?
> Whenever I went to Thailand in the old days and bought some weed, it'd mostly knock me out. Oh, I had a good time, but not like the good feelings I got from Australian bush or hydro.....which would never knock me out.


*Cannabis*, not* cannibis*, dipshit.

----------


## farangkeenok

I would recommend growing even in a closet, keeping it out of the elements gives you better control which = better bud

----------


## Display

> So why not just buy Thai seeds?


It can take up to 18 months for a Thai plant to finish.

My Girlfriends aunty had a big plant in her garden in the stick but she used it for cooking not smoking  :Smile:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Ask Jorge - he knows his shit.

----------


## Display

Also this website might help Video Guide - Growing weed? Anyone can. Its easy...

----------


## luckyjim

The stuff she grows in our garden is very good. Many families grow round here and they use it in their cooking.

----------


## Display

> The stuff she grows in our garden is very good. Many families grow round here and they use it in their cooking.


And that must be why your called luckyjim  :Smile:

----------


## poorfalang

well well well,, i see my old thread came back alive, 
i never got to the AK47 seeds but what i did get is (hash passion ) very very nice.
and for those who say that thai weed is not wanted anymore, come over to my place and i will offer you some thai sativa that will blow your head off, you would not believe it,

----------


## Display

> well well well,, i see my old thread came back alive, 
> i never got to the AK47 seeds but what i did get is (hash passion ) very very nice.
> and for those who say that thai weed is not wanted anymore, come over to my place and i will offer you some thai sativa that will blow your head off, you would not believe it,


I believe it, where do you live :smiley laughing:

----------


## Display

Hash passion sound sweet, Did the plant finish yet?

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> It can take up to 18 months for a Thai plant to finish.


Surely that's against the fundamental laws of nature?

----------


## Display

> Originally Posted by Display
> 
> It can take up to 18 months for a Thai plant to finish.
> 
> 
> Surely that's against the fundamental laws of nature?


You would think so but if not in the right conditions it will take forever. Thai Landrace sativa is one of slowest plants to finish in the world.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> You would think so but if not in the right conditions it will take forever


Surely Thailand has superb conditions - 3 rice crops a year?

----------


## Display

Not a chance with Sativa Landrace variety is completely different than the new Hybrid strains. You could get 2 -3 grows if you grow a Indica plant or hybrid plant like Kush.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Ok, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## khmen

> Originally Posted by Albert Shagnastier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Display
> ...


Not right. No Thai strain, or any other landrace sativa, takes 18 months to finish flowering - 18-20 odd weeks, yes.

----------


## Display

> Originally Posted by Display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Albert Shagnastier
> ...


I think I got the weeks/months mixed up. My Bad!

"The hours of light do not change much between winter and summer in this part of the planet, and technically it is possible to grow cannabis all year round. But the wet season is very long and the amount of rain considerable, so the large production crops are planted just once a year at the end of the wet season and harvested after 5-6 months. The plants grow up to 1 meter before starting to flower, and the flowering is extremely slow"

So can Take up to 5-6 months to finish that's still slow.............. :kma:

----------


## poorfalang

> Hash passion sound sweet, Did the plant finish yet?


which round are you talking about, i always have it, all year round :Smile: 




> The plants grow up to 1 meter before starting to flower, and the flowering is extremely slow"


BS darling, 1 meter after one month, before flowering at least 2 meters,  

check this one out

----------


## Mr Earl

Whatever happened to the old "thai-sticks" pot? Back in the day that was some strong ass shit. Nothing like today's medical maryjane out of Caulifornia, but still acceptably good. Some of that medical pot is debilitating.  :Crazy:

----------


## Lord Lonnis

Hey poor farang, where are you? Interested in trading for some white widow or sweet black angel?  Both heavy indica

----------


## SpeedoBoy

Has anyone had any luck with a "normal" sativa or indica as I would have thought the photo-period (12-13 hrs) would stop any vegetative growth out here?. I've tried a few autos with mixed results.

----------


## Eliminator

I've gone through a lot of the videos on growing Hydro but where in Thailand can you find the supplies to make it all work? I like the idea of having MOTHER PLANTS and do sprouts and then change the sun time on them. 

Any of you guys know where to get everything?

----------

